# Exchange Server Information Store Service Stopped



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

I continually get the following error in on my Exchange Server 2007. I also have occasion sometimes when the time gets off between our domain controllers and the mail server. Any thoughts?

Here is the error:

Unable to initialize the Microsoft Exchange Information Store service because the clocks on the client and on the server machine are skewed. This may be caused by a time change either in the client or the server machine, and may require a reboot of that machine. Other than that, verify that your domain is properly configured and is currently online.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How much is the time offset when the server fails? Is the real time clock on the server itself going bad? Every server in a domain should automatically sync time with a DC.


----------

